# Counterstrike Source --> Kernel

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Wollte Fragen ob es bestimmte Kernel Option das Game besser leuft.

Habe Momentan den Kernel gentoo-sources drauf.

Vielen Dank

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Dave

----------

## balgo

Der Client oder der Server?

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Sorry das ich das nicht erwähnt habe.

Gameserver Tickrate 100

Gruss Dave

----------

## balgo

Vielleicht ist das ja etwas für dich.

http://www.pur3gaming.com/showthread.php?t=5

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ja, kann ich die Patch auch beim Gentoo Kernel installieren?

Wie muss ich vorgehen?

Danke, Gruss Dave

----------

## balgo

Klar kannst du das. Nur werden die Patches nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.

Siehe dazu: http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/

Du könntest natürlich einen älteren Kernel nutzen. Aber macht das überhaupt Sinn?

Ich zum Beispiel nutze keinen Patch und stelle halt nur einige Werte ein:

```

Processor type and features --->

  Preemption Model (Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop))

  [*] Preempt The Big Kernel Lock

  Timer frequency (1000 HZ)

```

----------

## misterjack

Es gibt ck-sources mit integrierten Patch.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Wo finde ich denn?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Dave

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Es gibt ck-sources mit integrierten Patch.

 

ck-sources sind TOT (RIP - seit 2.6.22)   :Crying or Very sad: 

probier stattdessen mal zen-sources aus https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-672773.html

----------

